
The point of tipping - Tomte
https://medium.com/@koenfucius/the-point-of-tipping-ed7e25104199
======
jollyjester
i really don't like tipping i pay for my food and that's all it's not like he
gave me a ride to the beach and bought me wine or something it's just a lazy
way for the boss to save more money

~~~
sharemywin
And when you go back to the same restaurant, you wonder why your the last
person in the restaurant to get your food.

